# rusted stainless



## kthuntz (Jan 28, 2011)

was wondering if anyone can tell me the best way to get rust cleaned from a stainless model 70. rust is not that bad in most of the areas. light steel wool with oil is not doing much. wondering if there was a chemical or different abrasive material i could use without affecting the finish. any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Jan 28, 2011)

i used steel wool and a good bore cleaner before one that cuts copper well


----------



## jglenn (Jan 29, 2011)

now you know why it's not called rustless steel

really depends upon what the finish is to begin with if you are tyring to match it


if it's shiny then flitz works well

if it's a dull finish then have it bead blasted. we use glass beads on all our stainless barrels 

I don't like steel wool on stainless, much prefer bronze wool


----------



## rockhunta (Jan 29, 2011)

...seems alot of gun manufactures are using low grade materials lately...ha


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 29, 2011)

Wally World carries a product called "Bar keepers Friend"..
Its in the cleaning section and is specifically made for cleaning
and polishing stainless steel...It is a powder you put on a wet
rag and rub....I make a paste out of it and polish my wifes
high end SS cookware (Mfg recommendations) as well as my
S&W 686......It will not scratch the finish ...


----------



## Shug (Jan 29, 2011)

0000 steel wool


----------



## kthuntz (Jan 30, 2011)

this is a finish that looks like a brushed aluminum. i dont know if that matters but it is not polished, it is like a matte finish


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 30, 2011)

Every grade of S/S will get surface rust if has been worked with machines that are also used on carbon steel.

Using steel wool on stainless transfers carbon steel to the surface and will cause more rusting!

Go to Ace Hardware and get some stainless cleaner (used for grills and cooking pans). If you need to use an abrasive get a Skotch Brite Pad. LIGHTLY clean with a Skotch pad and WD-40. 

NEVER USE STEEL WOOL ON STAINLESS IT MAKES MORE RUST!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 30, 2011)

kthuntz said:


> this is a finish that looks like a brushed aluminum. i dont know if that matters but it is not polished, it is like a matte finish



If you use abrasives on a matte finish to remove the rust it will make a permenant shiny spot.


----------



## cobra97 (Jan 30, 2011)

Might try some Tipton Metal Magic Gun Cloth. I get it from Midway USA but your local gun store might have it. 

From package:
"Warning: Continuous hard rubbing on blued and case hardened finishes will remove these finishes. Use with care."

We use barkeepers friend for routine cleaning in the kitchen. Publix has it also. 

If you lived just a bit closer, I would let you try some of mine. We are in Port St. Lucie, almost Jensen Beach.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 31, 2011)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Every grade of S/S will get surface rust if has been worked with machines that are also used on carbon steel.
> 
> Using steel wool on stainless transfers carbon steel to the surface and will cause more rusting!
> 
> ...



What Mr Phillps said or you could have it bead blasted .


----------



## spurcollector (Feb 6, 2011)

go to Lowes or Home Depot and get a bottle of Naval Jelly. dab some on, let it sit a minute they wipe it off. no scrubbing. just don't get it on anything that is blued because it will take that off also.


----------



## SOUTHERN WOODS (Apr 18, 2011)

Head to the grocery store and find a Copper Chore Boy scouring pad. 

Use the pad and a little oil (Remoil, Kroil, G96, etc) and start working the pad across the rust areas.  

It will take em' right off and won't scratch your finish.  

Do not

I repeat do not use steel wool.  Doesn't matter if a dozen old timers' tell you that it will work fine, ignore em' and don't use it.  

Copper wool or a copper choreboy won't scratch your finish or embed steel fibers into a spot that already has rust on it.

I just finished a Marlin SS .22 magnum that was rusted up and the above process knocked the rust off.  One tip that I might add is to strip the gun entirely and check for rust. I had rust under my front and rear sights and on the underside of the barrel.  

Wipe the gun down with a good light coat of oil after you finish.


----------



## nkbigdog (Apr 19, 2011)

Shug said:


> 0000 steel wool


X2 and JB Bore compound works for me


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Every grade of S/S will get surface rust if has been worked with machines that are also used on carbon steel.
> 
> Using steel wool on stainless transfers carbon steel to the surface and will cause more rusting!
> 
> ...



This is a man that knows his metals.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 21, 2011)

glass bead blast. The shops around here will typically do it for $20
Dont do the bolt.


----------

